# This stuff is starting to take over?



## Bebetter (Jul 30, 2019)

https://imgur.com/gallery/T1kVP2Y

I'm thinking bramuda?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm thinking Bahia.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Yup, that looks like Bahia to me


----------

